
Android Jumps Into Second Place Worldwide - iuguy
http://gigaom.com/2010/11/10/android-jumps-into-second-place-worldwide/
======
gte910h
I want to see appstore dollar amounts sold now. Anyone have good numbers on
that more recent than april?

~~~
muhfuhkuh
That's one thing I've noticed different in iOS vs. Android developers:
business transparency.

I guess it all started with Joelcomm basically opening his books about iFart
mobile way back in '08 when the appstore just opened. Since then, there's been
scads of iPhone and iPod touch developers that shared their sales and/or add
revenue, some of whom also shared when they hit it really big or just fizzled
(appcubby was particularly vociferous about decrying his lack of sales at the
beginning).

I don't really see the same of Android developers save for a very few, like
the guys who ported over hit iPhone apps to android and saw like less than
1/10th of the sales, but that was ages ago. Is it that the iOS community is a
little more close-knit (or perhaps share some other cultural kinship around
Apple brand) that Google hasn't cultivated in the Android community? Or, is it
that the increasing marketshare in phones isn't correlating smoothly with app
sales and the Android devs are simply frustrated?

Tough to say, but I do seriously appreciate sites like Games From Within, Tap
Tap Tap, Chilifresh, Streaming Colour, and others for being extremely open
(whether good or bad) about their success in the app store. C'mon Android
devs, fess up! :D

~~~
gte910h
I keep seeing at best a 2:1 Apple:Android sales ratio for people who have name
recognition, and usually much higher slants for people who don't. I'd love
independent metrics,etc especially.

